# Los que hayan terminado / Los que han terminado se pueden marchar



## Magmod

¿Cuál es la correcta frase entre las pares siguientes?:

Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar
Los que han terminado se pueden marchar
Si hay algo que no le guste, devuélvelo 
Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvelo
Saludos


----------



## San

Magmod said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la correcta frase entre las pares siguientes?:
> Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar
> 
> Los que han terminado se pueden marchar
> 
> Si hay algo que no le guste, devuélvelo
> 
> Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvelo *devuélvalo *
> Saludos



En la tercera frase veo una incongruencia entre los dos tiempos. Mejor decir "En el caso de que haya algo que no le guste, devuélvalo"


----------



## M.mac

I recall being told that as a rule you don't use the present subjuntive after "si" - I'm not sure if this explains why the third example doesn't sound right.


----------



## Fernita

San said:
			
		

> En la tercera frase veo una incongruencia entre los dos tiempos. Mejor decir "En el caso de que haya algo que no le guste, devuélvalo"


 
I totally agree with San and M.mac!

*Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvalo.*

Saludos!
Fernita


----------



## San

Magmod said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la correcta frase entre las pares siguientes?:
> Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar
> Los que han terminado se pueden marchar
> Si hay algo que no le guste, devuélvelo
> Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvelo
> Saludos



La segunda vez que la leo, la verdad que estoy un poco en duda. Me sonó mal, pero la estructura en sí, no sé:

Si encuentra usted algo que no sea de su agrado...

Esta si me suena y es la misma construcción. Yo voy a esperar todavía más opiniones


----------



## Rayines

San said:
			
		

> La segunda vez que la leo, la verdad que estoy un poco en duda. Me sonó mal, pero la estructura en sí, no sé:
> 
> Si encuentra usted algo que no sea de su agrado...
> 
> Esta si me suena y es la misma construcción. Yo voy a esperar todavía más opiniones


Sí, es rara, yo en el otro thread (que está duplicado) *ACÁ* la marqué como incorrecta, pero ahora también dudo un poco). Quizás sea correcta.


----------



## lazarus1907

Aquí tienes la mía: A menos que estés hablando de hechos completamente hipotéticos (que nunca han tenido lugar y que puede que nunca ocurran), la conjunción "si" siempre va en indicativo. Debido a su naturaleza semántica, "si" nunca va seguido de un verbo en presente de subjuntivo.

Si hay algo que no le guste, devuélvelo  
Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvelo
En este caso, es una subordinada adjetiva referida a una realidad introducida por un "si"; por eso me parece lógico usar el indicativo.


----------



## San

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Aquí tienes la mía: A menos que estés hablando de hechos completamente hipotéticos (que nunca han tenido lugar y que puede que nunca ocurran), la conjunción "si" siempre va en indicativo. Debido a su naturaleza semántica, "si" nunca va seguido de un verbo en presente de subjuntivo.



Pero el problema es que aquí va en indicativo: Si hay...


----------



## San

San said:
			
		

> Pero el problema es que aquí va en indicativo: Si hay...



Perdón, no leí el mensaje entero. ¿Poltergueits a estas horas de la madrugada?


----------



## Rayines

San said:
			
		

> Pero el problema es que aquí va en indicativo: Si hay...


Claro: Lo pensé como Lazarus, pero después cuando leí tu mensaje, lo volví a pensar, porque el subjuntivo estaría referido no al "si", sino al "algo que no le guste/a." Igual, suena raro.


----------



## Monikamgs

y si lo pensamos asi?
Devuélvelo, si no te gusta 
Devuélvalo, si no le gusta
pero nunca diríamos:
Devuélvelo, si no te guste...


----------



## Fernita

Creo que es necesario que ciertas oraciones estén dentro de un contexto para que podamos *ayudar y explicar* con precisión el porqué de un subjuntivo, de un indicativo, un potencial, etc. 
Con un mínimo contexto, sabremos qué quiere expresar exactamente esa persona. 

De todas maneras: 'si hay algo que no le guste,...' *no* *es correcto*.
Saludos,
Fernita.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Estoy viendo estas frases, y no le encuentro el problema.

Si hay algo que no *le* guste, devuél*va*lo
Si hay algo que no *te* guste, devuél*ve*lo

No le veo el problema.

Llévese estos 20 libros por 50 pesos y hojéelos tranquilo en su casa, y si hay alguno que no le guste, devuélvalo. <---- ¿Cuál es el problema?

Yo en esas frases vi automáticamente el presente (indicativo o subjuntivo) jugando el papel de futuro.

Llévelos, y mañana, si hay algo que no le *guste*, devuélvalo.
Si hay algo que no le *gusta*, ¡no lo lleve!

Si lo hubiera visto en tiempo presente la frase no tendría sentido. Y creo que es eso lo que "suena raro" y no los tiempos y modos verbales.

La verdad que no veo ningún problema. Magmod, como muchos otros, simplemente está viendo los límites del subjutivo y busca ejemplos concretos pensando más en la coordinación de tiempos que en la lógica de un contexto. 

Él preguntó sobre:

Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar 
Los que han terminado se pueden marchar 

Hay que aclarar cualquier diferencia por sutil que sea.
La primera puede ser una forma más cortés de la segunda.
La primera es la más correcta para mí.
La segunda puede ser una forma desprolija de la primera.
Para mí la segunda esconde una orden suavizada "Los que han terminado se marchan ¡y ya! Achtung!"

La segunda forma puede ser percibida muy diferente en España y en América. Por lo que he apreciado en las últimas semanas, quizá sea la forma habitual de decir la primera expresión. Para mi mente americana, el uso de "han terminado" significa que quien lo dice es una figura que hace valer de algún modo la autoridad. Si no fuera así hubiera dicho "Los que terminaron se pueden marchar".

Bueno, igual me gustaría saber su opinión al respecto


----------



## aleCcowaN

Fernita said:
			
		

> Ale, muy buena tu explicación!!!!!! (puedo tutearte? )


Desde luego Fernita, porque todavía mi edad es menor que mi número de calzado.


			
				Fernita said:
			
		

> A raíz de todo lo que expusiste, llamé a un escritor amigo *de gran renombre* (estudioso de la lengua además de escritor) y le comenté acerca de toda esta problemática y contestó que *las dos opciones son correctas, así de simple.*
> 
> La verdad es que yo no sabía que eso podía ser correcto.
> 
> Además, el escritor agregó lo siguiente:
> 'si hay algo que no le guste, ...' lleva implícito 'a usted', otra razón por la cual es absolutamente aceptado.
> Es decir:
> 'Si hay algo que a usted no le guste , devuélvalo.'
> 
> Saludos y gracias!
> 
> Fernita


Yo lo veo como que, siempre desde el presente actuando como futuro, si digo "si hay algo que no le guste" estoy remarcando la incertidumbre sobre un hecho futuro y por eso el subjuntivo; y si por otra parte digo "si hay algo que no le gusta" no hago menos incierto el futuro, sino que reafirmo el presente "no lo dude, vamos a aceptar que lo devuelva, sobre esto no hay incertidumbre".

Yo usaría el indicativo en estos casos sólo cuando no hay incetidumbre alguna: "y si hay algo que no le gusta, vaya a reclamarle a Magoya" o "y si hay algo que no le gusta, aguántese m'hijo".

Saludos


----------



## Fernita

Ale, me pareció muy buena tu explicación.
A raíz de leer y volver a leer la oración original y tu opinión, llamé a un escritor amigo, reconocido en el mundo entero, y le pregunté acerca de este thread. Su respuesta fue que, hoy en día, las dos son correctas, *más allá de cualquier regla gramatical. *

Por ahora, es todo lo que puedo aportar. 

Veremos si alguien tiene alguna otra idea...

Saludos,
Fernita


----------



## Cony

Bien acabo de leer, los comentarios de los que han posteado el mensaje de Magmod en verdad muy interesantes, teniendo en cuenta la estructura gramatical podemos encontrar diferentes puntos de visto como todos sabemos el español permite varias opciones sin embargo sin ser muy sintactico solo con nuestro español cotidiano podemos encontarar que si tuteamos al inicio de la oracion se debe seguir haciendo al finalizar. Es decir como se utiliza el "*le* gusta" o "le guste " se debe decir a continuación "devuel*va*lo" cambiaría si dijera: "*te* gusta" o "*te* guste" en tal caso si diríamos a continuación "devuel*ve*lo". Cambiando un poco el tema al inicio del post de Magmod preguntas: "Cual es la correcta frase de ...." Se dice "Cual es la frase correcta de .....". saludos. Cony.


----------



## Fernita

Hola, Cony!
Es cierto que no habíamos corregido la introducción. 
Espero no lo tomes a mal, pero ya que lo corregiste, me parece que faltaron algunos detalles:

"¿Cuál es la frase correcta entre *los* siguientes pares?"

Saludos,
Fernita


----------



## Cony

right thanks


----------



## Fernita

Cony said:
			
		

> right thanks


You're welcome!


----------



## Maruja14

Si hay algo que no le guste, devuélvelo  
Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvelo 

La verdad es que Magmod parece haber desaparecido después de lanzar su pregunta (en este hilo y en otro igual que anda por ahí).

Tal vez las frases (no nos lo ha explicado Magmod) son las típicas que se dicen cuando vas a comprar algo para otra persona que no eres tú mismo:

Si hay algo que no le gusta (a él), devuélvelo (tú).
Si hay algo que no le guste (a él), devuélvelo (tú).

A mí me pasa como a Alec, no le acabo de ver el problema al uso del subjuntivo (aunque me ponga en contra de algunos 'monstruos sagrados' del foro)


----------



## San

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Él preguntó sobre:
> 
> Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar
> Los que han terminado se pueden marchar
> 
> Hay que aclarar cualquier diferencia por sutil que sea.
> La primera puede ser una forma más cortés de la segunda.
> La primera es la más correcta para mí.
> La segunda puede ser una forma desprolija de la primera.
> Para mí la segunda esconde una orden suavizada "Los que han terminado se marchan ¡y ya! Achtung!"
> 
> La segunda forma puede ser percibida muy diferente en España y en América. Por lo que he apreciado en las últimas semanas, quizá sea la forma habitual de decir la primera expresión. Para mi mente americana, el uso de "han terminado" significa que quien lo dice es una figura que hace valer de algún modo la autoridad. Si no fuera así hubiera dicho "Los que terminaron se pueden marchar".
> 
> Bueno, igual me gustaría saber su opinión al respecto


Yo no veo ningún matiz de autoridad relacionado con el tiempo. En cualquier caso es alguien que te está dando permiso para salir, luego está ejerciendo cierta autoridad, por ejemplo una profesora que da permiso a sus alumnos para salir según vayan acabando el examen. Ya sabes que la diferencia han terminado/terminaron depende del lado del mar en que estés.

Aquí "los que terminaron se pueden marchar" es un tiempo elegido incorrectamente o suena terriblemente regional. Es decir, el único matiz es que el que habla tiene mucho acento.

Sí es igual para mí que la primera puede ser más cortés:

Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar --> La profesora no sabe si hay alguien que ha terminado

Los que han terminado se pueden marchar --> La profesora sabe que hay niños que han terminado, y se refiere precisamente a esos niños. No obstante, aún sabiéndolo puede hacer como que no lo sabe y usar la fórmula más cortés de la primera frase.


----------



## aleCcowaN

San said:
			
		

> Sí es igual para mí que la primera puede ser maś cortés:
> 
> Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar --> La profesora no sabe si hay alguien que ha terminado
> 
> Los que han terminado se pueden marchar --> La profesora sabe que hay niños que han terminado, y se refiere precisamente a esos niños. No obstante, aún sabiéndolo puede hacer como que no lo sabe y usar la fórmula más cortés de la primera frase.


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo San. Me había olvidado de ese ángulo importante que tú remarcaste. 

Es conocido que "han terminado" es inusual en este lado del Atlántico y para nosotros acarrea un significado especial y tiene una interpretación subjetiva además de temporal. Esa interpretación subjetiva sólo se suspende cuando se está ante un hablante de España o una película española, porque sabemos que allí es un uso normal, aunque te confieso, e hice una pequeña compulsa entre mis conocidos, ninguno nos habíamos dado cuenta de que "han terminado" es hechos del pasado reciente en España, y lo percibimos como simple pasado.

Como puse en muchos otros hilos, por lo menos desde mi mente argentina, "presente de haber + participio pasado" implica hechos del pasado, remoto o no, que guardan consecuencias en el presente, principalmente experiencias, y su uso canónico español (de España) en una boca argentina es sólo habitual en ámbitos formales por parte de la figura de autoridad, por ejemplo un juez diciendo "el proceso ha concluído" y pega un "martillazo".

Para aclarar entonces el punto de vista de esta orilla del charco, te robo San lo que escribiste y modifico una sola cosa:

Sí es igual para mí que la primera puede ser maś cortés:

Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar --> La profesora no sabe si hay alguien que ha terminado

Los que terminaron se pueden marchar --> La profesora sabe que hay niños que han terminado, y se refiere precisamente a esos niños. No obstante, aún sabiéndolo puede hacer como que no lo sabe y usar la fórmula más cortés de la primera frase.


----------



## Magmod

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Si hay algo que no le guste, devuélvelo
> Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvelo
> 
> La verdad es que Magmod parece haber desaparecido después de lanzar su pregunta (en este hilo y en otro igual que anda por ahí).
> 
> Tal vez las frases (no nos lo ha explicado Magmod) son las típicas que se dicen cuando vas a comprar algo para otra persona que no eres tú mismo:
> 
> Si hay algo que no le gusta (a él), devuélvelo (tú).
> Si hay algo que no le guste (a él), devuélvelo (tú).


¿No sé si mi pregunta debería ser devuélvalo en las dos frases? 

Quizás fuera una errata, es decir un typo 

Saludos


----------



## San

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo San. Me había olvidado de ese ángulo importante que tú remarcaste.
> 
> Es conocido que "han terminado" es inusual en este lado del Atlántico y para nosotros acarrea un significado especial y tiene una interpretación subjetiva además de temporal. Esa interpretación subjetiva sólo se suspende cuando se está ante un hablante de España o una película española, porque sabemos que allí es un uso normal, aunque te confieso, e hice una pequeña compulsa entre mis conocidos, ninguno nos habíamos dado cuenta de que "han terminado" es hechos del pasado reciente en España, y lo percibimos como simple pasado.
> 
> Como puse en muchos otros hilos, por lo menos desde mi mente argentina, "presente de haber + participio pasado" implica hechos del pasado, remoto o no, que guardan consecuencias en el presente, principalmente experiencias, y su uso canónico español (de España) en una boca argentina es sólo habitual en ámbitos formales por parte de la figura de autoridad, por ejemplo un juez diciendo "el proceso ha concluído" y pega un "martillazo".
> 
> Para aclarar entonces el punto de vista de esta orilla del charco, te robo San lo que escribiste y modifico una sola cosa:
> 
> Sí es igual para mí que la primera puede ser maś cortés:
> 
> Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar --> La profesora no sabe si hay alguien que ha terminado
> 
> Los que terminaron se pueden marchar --> La profesora sabe que hay niños que han terminado, y se refiere precisamente a esos niños. No obstante, aún sabiéndolo puede hacer como que no lo sabe y usar la fórmula más cortés de la primera frase.


Ya sé que es un tema recurrente en los foros, pero yo no termino de aclararme con las normas de uso del tiempo pasado simple frente al compuesto ni en el español de América, ni en el inglés británico ni en el inglés americano.

¿Por qué dices "los que hayan terminado" y no "los que terminaran" como parece desprenderse de la norma americana? ¿Por qué esa incoherencia?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Si hay algo que no le guste, devuélvelo
> Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvelo
> 
> ...
> 
> Tal vez las frases (no nos lo ha explicado Magmod) son las típicas que se dicen cuando vas a comprar algo para otra persona que no eres tú mismo:
> 
> Si hay algo que no le gusta (a él), devuélvelo (tú).
> Si hay algo que no le guste (a él), devuélvelo (tú).
> 
> ...


Llevas razón Maruja. La verdad que no me había dado cuenta que la frase se podía referir a un tercero, lo que refuerza mi percepción que se refiere a un hecho futuro.

Además hay algo específico relacionado con el verbo gustar y otros verbos muy, pero muy subjetivos. Desde que estoy participando en este tipo de hilos he estado observando que es lo que digo y dicen los demás en cada situación. Si la pregunta hubiera sido

En un contexto donde una madre joven compra ropa para su niño, y la vendedora la tutea, ¿cuál de las dos frases siguientes es la correcta?

Lleva estas prendas, y si hay alguna que no le quede, devuélvela.
Lleva estas prendas, y si hay alguna que no le queda, devuélvela.

Yo me inclinaría por la que usa el indicativo, sin descartar por ello la otra.

Si modifico la situación y la vendedora trata a la madre de Usted, como es normal en América:

Lleve estas prendas, y si hay alguna que no le quede, devuélvala.
Lleva estas prendas, y si hay alguna que no le queda, devuélvala.

entro en confusión pues se me entremezclan la primera y tercera personas del singular. Si le agrego "al niño", me vuelvo a inclinar por el indicativo.

La razón es que el hecho es que el niño tiene cierto porte y la prenda cierto tamaño y si le queda o no es un asunto de la realidad física. Nuestra duda surge por nuestra incapacidad para operar con esa realidad física y no por algún aspecto subjetivo de la situación. Es incertidumbre, no hay subjetividad.

Pero cuando se habla de gustos y de otras cosas personalísimas y subjetivísimas, el subjuntivo se me hace súbitamente evidente por la suma de incertidumbre y subjetividad.

Yo entiendo que no pueda haber una regla canónica para el uso de tiempos que tenga prevista tres o cuatro clasificaciones de verbos para inclinarse por uno u otro tiempo y modo.

Sin embargo, todos los hipanohablantes usamos el subjuntivo como un modo de expresión muy sutil y muy rico. Es una de las fortalezas del castellano, y es la desesperación de quien lo estudia como segunda lengua.

Creo que el subjuntivo forma parte de la paleta con la que pintamos nuestra realidad expresiva, y hay momentos donde intentar reducirlo a la "perspectiva por método" nos deja con "la Escuela de Atenas" y deja el "Guernica" afuera. Y como ocurre con la expresión pictórica, al final solo importa si hay mamarrachos o hay arte. Pero como en el arte, todo depende del ojo que lo aprecia.


----------



## aleCcowaN

San said:
			
		

> Ya sé que es un tema recurrente en los foros, pero yo no termino de aclararme con las normas de uso del tiempo pasado simple frente al compuesto ni en el español de América, ni en el inglés británico ni en el inglés americano.
> 
> ¿Por qué dices "los que hayan terminado" y no "los que terminaran" como parece desprenderse de la norma americana? ¿Por qué esa incoherencia?


San, es muy buena tu pregunta y yo sólo puedo ofrecerte una especulación al respecto.

Como decía, para nosotros la forma "presente de haber + participio pasado" representa hechos del pasado que tienen consecuencias en el presente. En la situación que provoca usar el "lo que hayan terminado" existe una especulación e incertidumbre (subjuntivo) sobre un hecho que tiene las siguientes componentes:

si el alumno terminó, terminó, y eso es un hecho acabado.
si el alumno no terminó, no terminó, y eso es una situación inconclusa.

Como tengo incertidumbre, uso el subjuntivo, pero la forma "presente del subjuntivo + participio pasado" para expresar un hecho que viene del pasado al presente pero que se sospecha inconcluso y eso está emparentado de algún modo en el concepto de "hechos del pasado que tienen consecuencias en el presente".

No usaríamos la forma "los que terminaran" porque eso dejaría libertad de llegar a una conclusión o no del examen, y esa posibilidad no existe.


----------



## Maruja14

Magmod said:
			
		

> ¿No sé si mi pregunta debería ser devuélvalo en las dos frases?
> 
> Quizás fuera una errata, es decir un typo
> 
> Saludos


 
Vamos a ver, te voy a poner las frases con pronombres, si es "devuélvalo" o "devuélvelo", depende de lo que quieras decir y cómo. A ver si ves la diferencia:







Si hay algo que a él no le guste, devuélvelo tú
Si hay algo que a él no le guste, devuélvalo usted
Si hay algo que a usted no le guste, devuélvalo (usted)
Si hay algo que a ti no te guste, devuélvelo.
 
Si hay algo que a usted no le guste, devuélvelo  

 


En el caso de las frases 1 y 2 yo me quedo con el subjuntivo, sin ninguna duda, me suena mucho mejor. Alec lo ha explicado mucho mejor de lo que yo lo pueda hacer. 

Y en el tercer y cuarto caso, tengo alguna duda más, aunque creo que también usaría el subjuntivo.


----------



## Sidjanga

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> 1 Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar
> 2 Los que han terminado se pueden marchar
> 
> Hay que aclarar cualquier diferencia por sutil que sea.
> La primera puede ser una forma más cortés de la segunda.
> La primera es la más correcta para mí.
> La segunda puede ser una forma desprolija de la primera.
> Para mí la segunda esconde una orden suavizada "Los que han terminado se marchan ¡y ya! Achtung!"
> 
> La segunda forma puede ser percibida muy diferente en España y en América.


 Hola a todos,
yo he aprendido, siempre me lo repetían y me da la impresión de que realmente en el uso común (al menos por lo general) los significados de las dos frases se distinguen por el siguiente matiz:
1. El que habla no sabe cuántos han terminado. Lo puede suponer, pero no lo sabe, quizá no haya terminado nadie, quizá uno, quizá cinco o todos.duda / incertidumbre -> subjuntivo
2. Se sabe cuántos han terminado, no hay duda alguna (acaso vea que ya están recogiendo sus cosas o algo) -> indicativo.

Además de eso, a mí también me da la impresión de que en Hispanoamerica hay una cierta tendencia hacia el uso del subjuntivo en comparación con España.

Saludos

PD: 





> "Achtung!"


         ¿¿??


----------



## Monikamgs

Los que han terminado se pueden marchar
Significa que sé que hay algunos que ya han terminado. Los estoy viendo.

Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar 
Significa que desconozco si alguno ya ha terminado.


----------



## San

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> San, es muy buena tu pregunta y yo sólo puedo ofrecerte una especulación al respecto.
> 
> Como decía, para nosotros la forma "presente de haber + participio pasado" representa hechos del pasado que tienen consecuencias en el presente. En la situación que provoca usar el "lo que hayan terminado" existe una especulación e incertidumbre (subjuntivo) sobre un hecho que tiene las siguientes componentes:
> 
> si el alumno terminó, terminó, y eso es un hecho acabado.
> si el alumno no terminó, no terminó, y eso es una situación inconclusa.
> 
> Como tengo incertidumbre, uso el subjuntivo, pero la forma "presente del subjuntivo + participio pasado" para expresar un hecho que viene del pasado al presente pero que se sospecha inconcluso y eso está emparentado de algún modo en el concepto de "hechos del pasado que tienen consecuencias en el presente".
> 
> No usaríamos la forma "los que terminaran" porque eso dejaría libertad de llegar a una conclusión o no del examen, y esa posibilidad no existe.


Ahora entiendo por qué no lo entiendo 

En serio, entiendo el razonamiento, pero tal como lo veo se aplica igual a la forma de indicativo, pienso que son dos cosas independientes, por un lado el aspecto temporal y por otro el subjetivo/subjetivo o certidumbre/incertidumbre:

Yo he terminado el ejercicio  Pero si no lo hubiera terminado probablemente todavía tendría ocasión de hacerlo y seguramente otros compañeros siguen en ello. Hablo por tanto de un espacio de tiempo que todavía no se ha cerrado, y por tanto influye en el presente.

Yo terminé el ejercicio  Pero si no lo hubiera terminado probablemente ya no tendría ocasión de hacerlo, porque es un espacio de tiempo ya cerrado. Me estoy refiriendo por ejemplo a un ejercicio de un examen que ya se entregó al profesor en su día.

Vos decís "terminé" en ambos casos. Creo que es una manía que tenéis, pero que con buen criterio no aplicáis al subjuntivo 

Para mí en este caso:

Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar.
Los que ayer terminaran temprano hoy se quedan después de clase.


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la correcta frase entre las pares siguientes?:
> 
> Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar
> Los que han terminado se pueden marchar
> Saludos


 
Todas cuatro son condicionales las segundas con la MARCA más común introducidas por el 'SI' condiconal. Las primeras introducidas por la combinación de un pronombre átono LOS+ que relativo, y todas correctas con ligeras diferencias semánticas.

LOS que hayan terminado se pueden marchar ( la acción es hacia el futuro) y de parte del hablante implica una duda acerca de los que realmente hayan terminado.
LOS QUE HAN terminado se pueden marchar, aquí el antepresente indica una acción de pasado reciente pero relacionada con el presente. 
SE PUEDEN MARCHAR ( se usa el verbo MODAL PODER con perífrasis de INFINITIVO= MARCHAR. Este verbo modal (poder+marchar) indica LA AUTORIDAD para dar permiso para irse.

Si hay algo que no le guste, devuélvelo 
Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvelo

DEVUÉLVALO para tercera persona ( él, USTED)
DEVUÉLVELO para segunda persona ( tú)
Forma exhortativa ( Imperativo).

si HAY algo ...que no le guste.... Subjuntivo , aquí hay duda de si le gusta o no.
SI HAY ALGO .. que no le gusta ( indicativo) aquí no hay duda de la existencia de ALGO que no le gusta al interlocutor) devuévalo.

Ivy29


----------



## aleCcowaN

San said:
			
		

> Ahora entiendo por qué no lo entiendo
> 
> En serio, entiendo el razonamiento, pero tal como lo veo se aplica igual a la forma de indicativo, pienso que son dos cosas independientes, por un lado el aspecto temporal y por otro el subjetivo/subjetivo o certidumbre/incertidumbre:
> 
> Yo he terminado el ejercicio  Pero si no lo hubiera terminado probablemente todavía tendría ocasión de hacerlo y seguramente otros compañeros siguen en ello. Hablo por tanto de un espacio de tiempo que todavía no se ha cerrado, y por tanto influye en el presente.
> 
> Yo terminé el ejercicio  Pero si no lo hubiera terminado probablemente ya no tendría ocasión de hacerlo, porque es un espacio de tiempo ya cerrado. Me estoy refiriendo por ejemplo a un ejercicio de un examen que ya se entregó al profesor en su día.
> 
> Vos decís "terminé" en ambos casos. Creo que es una manía que tenéis, pero que con buen criterio no aplicáis al subjuntivo
> 
> Para mí en este caso:
> 
> Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar.
> Los que ayer terminaran temprano hoy se quedan después de clase.


Ahora soy yo el que no entiende por qué entiendes porqué no entiendes  .

Creo que se anidan más cuestiones en estos usos.

Primero están las superestructuras objetividad/subjetividad, certidumbre/incertidumbre, estimación de la probabilidad del hecho, cortesía/falta de cortesía. Está la temporalidad también en su estado puro y el juego que hace la cortesía con la temporalidad para ser "cortés" (¿cómo dijo que se llamaba?).

En América, como dijo Sigianga, tenemos una tendencia a usar mucho el subjuntivo. Para nosotros dejar en claro el aspecto psicológico propio y ajeno y aplicar la cortesía son siempre determinantes de la aparición del subjuntivo.

En América, además, la forma "presente de haber + participio" (notas que me niego a darle nombre) es un "tiempo de verbo especial" que tiene tantas implicaciones subjetivas como el condicional o incluso más.

La conjugación "terminaran" con las que haces las comparaciones, para nosotros funciona más como forma cortés, subjetiva o incierta de futuro, y por lo tanto no la aplicamos a casos del pasado salvo en un contexto mayor lleno de tiempos y modos diferentes, del tipo del que gatilla en este foro hilos tan largos como este.

Sólo puedo decirte una cosa para "sensibilizarte" sobre nuestros usos verbales. Y voy a utilizar tus propias palabras.



> Vos decís "terminé" en ambos casos. Creo que es una manía que tenéis, pero que con buen criterio no aplicáis al subjuntivo


Cuando yo leo esta frase veo dos cosas: creo y manía usadas una cerca de la otra, y como manía es una palabra muy feíta cuando está descontextualizada, interpreto automáticamente la frase como con contenido ofensivo. El juego del vos argentino con el vosotros español para referirse a argentinos y otros americanos me aumenta mi percepción de ofensa y de menosprecio.

Como veo una carita que se carcajea, y te conozco por tu participación en el foro, sé que no has tenido ninguna intención de ofensa ni nada parecido -no tengo ni un asomo de duda en ello- pero la construcción de *tu* frase leída por *mi* mente me obliga a aplicar un filtro cultural. Y ahí entonces veo un sentido juguetón que se muestra "fastidiado" por el esfuerzo de comprender tales diferencias, y lo comparte humorísticamente.

Si tu frase hubiera sido "Vos decís 'terminé' en ambos casos. Creería que es una manía que tienen, pero que con buen criterio no aplican al subjuntivo" ni falta hubiera habido de carita, pues la intención yo la hubiera sospechado al primer vistazo.

Semanas atrás, yo reaccioné muy mal ante ciertas "afirmaciones" hechas por peninsulares. Generalmente, primero percibí algo en un sentido ofensivo y lo dejé pasar. Pero a la segunda o la tercera vez en el mismo hilo, exploté.

Así de importante es que entendamos como funciona el subjuntivo en diferentes estilos castellanos, alentando a quienes lo estudian a no asustarse y pensar que desatan la Tercera Guerra Mundial si no usan el tiempo correcto. Yo recomiendo marcar como malas sólo las frases a las que no se les encuentra el sentido, y decir prefiero ésta a ésta otra, adoptando un modo un poco más despreocupado. Porque si analizamos demasiado las diferencias ¡nos vamos a encontrar con ellas!

con mi mayor aprecio

Alec


----------



## Sidjanga

> Así de importante es que entendamos como funciona el subjuntivo en diferentes estilos castellanos, alentando a quienes lo estudian a no asustarse y pensar que desatan la Tercera Guerra Mundial si no usan el tiempo correcto.





 Vaya...


----------



## ErOtto

Hola Magmod,

todos se han "lanzado" tan rápido a dar respuestas, que han "olvidado" la pregunta  



			
				Magmod said:
			
		

> ¿Cuál es la correcta frase entre las pares siguientes?:


 
IMHO, la pregunta debería ser:
¿Cuál es la frase correcta de los pares (de frases) siguientes?

Por favor, no me acribilleis por "resabio"  

Salu2

ErOtto


PD.- Estoy mareado... no me hagais caso... si habían "corregido" la pregunta anteriormente. No se puede hacer tantas cosas al tiempo


----------



## San

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Ahora soy yo el que no entiende por qué entiendes porqué no entiendes  .
> 
> Creo que se anidan más cuestiones en estos usos.
> 
> Primero están las superestructuras objetividad/subjetividad, certidumbre/incertidumbre, estimación de la probabilidad del hecho, cortesía/falta de cortesía. Está la temporalidad también en su estado puro y el juego que hace la cortesía con la temporalidad para ser "cortés" (¿cómo dijo que se llamaba?).
> 
> En América, como dijo Sigianga, tenemos una tendencia a usar mucho el subjuntivo. Para nosotros dejar en claro el aspecto psicológico propio y ajeno y aplicar la cortesía son siempre determinantes de la aparición del subjuntivo.
> 
> En América, además, la forma "presente de haber + participio" (notas que me niego a darle nombre) es un "tiempo de verbo especial" que tiene tantas implicaciones subjetivas como el condicional o incluso más.
> 
> La conjugación "terminaran" con las que haces las comparaciones, para nosotros funciona más como forma cortés, subjetiva o incierta de futuro, y por lo tanto no la aplicamos a casos del pasado salvo en un contexto mayor lleno de tiempos y modos diferentes, del tipo del que gatilla en este foro hilos tan largos como este.
> 
> Sólo puedo decirte una cosa para "sensibilizarte" sobre nuestros usos verbales. Y voy a utilizar tus propias palabras.
> 
> Cuando yo leo esta frase veo dos cosas: creo y manía usadas una cerca de la otra, y como manía es una palabra muy feíta cuando está descontextualizada, interpreto automáticamente la frase como con contenido ofensivo. El juego del vos argentino con el vosotros español para referirse a argentinos y otros americanos me aumenta mi percepción de ofensa y de menosprecio.
> 
> Como veo una carita que se carcajea, y te conozco por tu participación en el foro, sé que no has tenido ninguna intención de ofensa ni nada parecido -no tengo ni un asomo de duda en ello- pero la construcción de *tu* frase leída por *mi* mente me obliga a aplicar un filtro cultural. Y ahí entonces veo un sentido juguetón que se muestra "fastidiado" por el esfuerzo de comprender tales diferencias, y lo comparte humorísticamente.
> 
> Si tu frase hubiera sido "Vos decís 'terminé' en ambos casos. Creería que es una manía que tienen, pero que con buen criterio no aplican al subjuntivo" ni falta hubiera habido de carita, pues la intención yo la hubiera sospechado al primer vistazo.
> 
> Semanas atrás, yo reaccioné muy mal ante ciertas "afirmaciones" hechas por peninsulares. Generalmente, primero percibí algo en un sentido ofensivo y lo dejé pasar. Pero a la segunda o la tercera vez en el mismo hilo, exploté.
> 
> Así de importante es que entendamos como funciona el subjuntivo en diferentes estilos castellanos, alentando a quienes lo estudian a no asustarse y pensar que desatan la Tercera Guerra Mundial si no usan el tiempo correcto. Yo recomiendo marcar como malas sólo las frases a las que no se les encuentra el sentido, y decir prefiero ésta a ésta otra, adoptando un modo un poco más despreocupado. Porque si analizamos demasiado las diferencias ¡nos vamos a encontrar con ellas!
> 
> con mi mayor aprecio
> 
> Alec


Bueno, después de cada hilo de estos siento que me voy aproximando más a ese arcano mundo de los tiempos verbales americanos. Ya debo andar cerca. Me apunto lo del imperfecto de subjuntivo. Y lo del pretérito perfecto, pero éste ya más o menos lo sabía

Ya antes aprendí que no se debería usar ninguna palabra alternativa a México, en el caso de que esta alternativa existiera. ¡Pero yo entré aquí para leer los post de inglés! 

En cualquier caso muchas gracias por las aclaraciones, me encanta leerlas 

P.D: Menos mal que al final quité la broma del psicoanalista del otro post...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Monikamgs said:
			
		

> Los que han terminado se pueden marchar
> Significa que sé que hay algunos que ya han terminado. Los estoy viendo.
> 
> Los que hayan terminado se pueden marchar
> Significa que desconozco si alguno ya ha terminado.


Recién caigo en la cuenta de otro hecho. Con independencia de si la supuesta maestra sabe o no que hay alumnos que han terminado, el uso de "hayan/han" me hace pensar en que con el "hayan" está dando un permiso del que el alumno puede hacer uso o no. Si usa "han", siempre desde una forma americana de ver la cosa, percibo un sutil "hagan uso de ese permiso ¡ya!" o sea "tómense el buque de una buena vez porque están distrayendo a sus compañeros o ayudándoles a hacer trampa".

De todos modos, yo diría "los que terminaron, se van" y listo el pollo; pero si digo "los que han terminado se pueden retirar" espero la misma respuesta que a la primera, al menos de parte de gente educada. Ahí está el tono de autoridad escondido al que me refería en un _post_ previo.

La diferencia me suena igual que las frases inglesas

_Would you like something to drink?_
_Do you like anything to drink?_

Donde la primera invita a una respuesta afirmativa, del estilo "estaré encantado de", mientras que la segunda suena a un "¿qué te pasa, pibe? termináte el tinto y andáte de una buena vez". Ese juego _would...something/do...anything_ es el mismo que veo en mi uso del castellano a través del subjuntivo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

San said:
			
		

> Bueno, después de cada hilo de estos siento que me voy aproximando más a ese arcano mundo de los tiempos verbales americanos. Ya debo andar cerca. Me apunto lo del imperfecto de subjuntivo. Y lo del pretérito perfecto, pero éste ya más o menos lo sabía
> 
> Ya antes aprendí que no se debería usar ninguna palabra alternativa a México, en el caso de que esta alternativa existiera. ¡Pero yo entré aquí para leer los post de inglés!
> 
> En cualquier caso muchas gracias por las aclaraciones, me encanta leerlas
> 
> P.D: Menos mal que al final quité la broma del psicoanalista del otro post...


Tres cositas:

Los usos verbales americanos, veo que son más parecidos a los de Andalucía y Canarias que a los de la meseta. La visión que ha aportado Maruja en este hilo, ahora desde su querida Sevilla, creería que es prueba de ello. Además de lo que hablamos en otros posts del aporte genético español en América, con predominio andaluz y extremeño en los primeros dos siglos, quisiera esbozar una hipótesis:

Hay algo que tienen en común Andalucía, Canarias y toda la América Hispana: La coexistencia de gentes con diferentes culturas y/o idiomas, a veces en un equilibrio inestable y con gran potencialidad de conflicto.

Yo lo veo como dividido por un antes y un después de las Navas de Tolosa. En todas las regiones incorporadas al régimen hispano después de este hecho histórico hubo durante mucho tiempo una coexistencia, con moros y judíos en Al-andalus, hasta que a Isabel y Felipe II se les ocurriera expulsarlos, con canacos, hasta que fueron exterminados o absorbidos, y con multitud de culturas indígenas en América. Yo creo que eso nos hizo extremadamente prudentes al momento de dejar en claro que algo es lo que nosotros pensamos y que le reconocemos al otro el ver las cosas de manera diferente. Y es el subjuntivo el que produce semejante magia. Para nosotros -en Argentina y otras partes- el indicativo es muy absoluto y hay que tener prudencia al "negociar" con otros congéneres de no marcar absolutos. Aún un supuesto Tarzán hispano entendería que cuando uno dice "quiero" es porque quiere y actuaría en consecuencia, pero si uno dice "quisiera" no lo entendería, quizá pensaría que dijo algo parecido a "quiero" pero que no suena tan impositivo.

Lo segundo, es que me alegra, San, que no te distraigas con el inglés y dediques tu tiempo a analizar esta visión colectiva que es instructiva para todos  

Y lo tercero es, ¡cuéntanos lo del psicoanalista! ¡no nos dejes en la ignorancia!  

Saludos


----------



## San

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Tres cositas:
> 
> Los usos verbales americanos, veo que son más parecidos a los de Andalucía y Canarias que a los de la meseta. La visión que ha aportado Maruja en este hilo, ahora desde su querida Sevilla, creería que es prueba de ello. Además de lo que hablamos en otros posts del aporte genético español en América, con predominio andaluz y extremeño en los primeros dos siglos, quisiera esbozar una hipótesis:
> 
> Hay algo que tienen en común Andalucía, Canarias y toda la América Hispana: La coexistencia de gentes con diferentes culturas y/o idiomas, a veces en un equilibrio inestable y con gran potencialidad de conflicto.
> 
> Yo lo veo como dividido por un antes y un después de las Navas de Tolosa. En todas las regiones incorporadas al régimen hispano después de este hecho histórico hubo durante mucho tiempo una coexistencia, con moros y judíos en Al-andalus, hasta que a Isabel y Felipe II se les ocurriera expulsarlos, con canacos, hasta que fueron exterminados o absorbidos, y con multitud de culturas indígenas en América. Yo creo que eso nos hizo extremadamente prudentes al momento de dejar en claro que algo es lo que nosotros pensamos y que le reconocemos al otro el ver las cosas de manera diferente. Y es el subjuntivo el que produce semejante magia. Para nosotros -en Argentina y otras partes- el indicativo es muy absoluto y hay que tener prudencia al "negociar" con otros congéneres de no marcar absolutos. Aún un supuesto Tarzán hispano entendería que cuando uno dice "quiero" es porque quiere y actuaría en consecuencia, pero si uno dice "quisiera" no lo entendería, quizá pensaría que dijo algo parecido a "quiero" pero que no suena tan impositivo.
> 
> Lo segundo, es que me alegra, San, que no te distraigas con el inglés y dediques tu tiempo a analizar esta visión colectiva que es instructiva para todos
> 
> Y lo tercero es, ¡cuéntanos lo del psicoanalista! ¡no nos dejes en la ignorancia!
> 
> Saludos


Canarias desde luego que sí, pero Andalucía, para nada. Los usos verbales en Andalucía no se apartan un ápice del standar castellano que se aprende en el colegio. No hay particularidades gramaticales importantes, al menos que se me ocurran ahora. No hay laismo, ni leismo, ni neutralización del pretérito perfecto, ni uso del condicional como subjuntivo. No nos puedes diferenciar de alguien de Burgos  simplemente por cómo escribimos. Eso sí, en cuanto abrimos la boca...


----------



## Maruja14

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Tres cositas:
> 
> Los usos verbales americanos, veo que son más parecidos a los de Andalucía y Canarias que a los de la meseta. La visión que ha aportado Maruja en este hilo, ahora desde su querida Sevilla, creería que es prueba de ello. Además de lo que hablamos en otros posts del aporte genético español en América, con predominio andaluz y extremeño en los primeros dos siglos, quisiera esbozar una hipótesis:
> 
> Hay algo que tienen en común Andalucía, Canarias y toda la América Hispana: La coexistencia de gentes con diferentes culturas y/o idiomas, a veces en un equilibrio inestable y con gran potencialidad de conflicto.


 
Como casi siempre estamos de acuerdo. 

Pero, aunque llevo 20 años en Sevilla, he vivido bastantes más años que estos en Madrid y allí aprendí a hablar. Así que, en mi caso, el subjuntivo no es influencia andaluza porque yo soy muy bruta y sigo hablando "de Madrid", la gente me dice que parece mentira que lleve aquí tantos años. Otra cosa son mis hijos, que yo siempre digo que son "bilingües", hablan castellano con nosotros (sus padres) y cuando salimos de Andalucía y andaluz cerrado con el resto del mundo.

Estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo en que el indicativo quizá sea demasiado absoluto, nunca se me había ocurrido pensarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Queridos Maruja y San, mi idea del uso andaluz me vino de cuando comencé a buscar en el corpus de la RAE y comenzaron a saltar montones de ejemplos de autores andaluces, como en el caso de "la peor situación que me haya encontrado" de otro hilo. Allí y en otras investigaciones de ese Corpus empecé a ver una correlación, no digo coincidencia, entre los usos americanos que son bastante uniformes y los usos del Sur de España, y un poco menos, de autores del Levante.

Con respecto al indicativo, a mi siempre me sonó que se usa para describir realidades intemporales -los leones comen carne- y hechos que están ocurriendo delante de nuestros sentidos -amanece; se chocan-. Cuando expresamos nuestras opiniones o describimos nuestras acciones comienzan a aparecer otras formas, y el subjuntivo florece cuando aparecen los dipolos "yo pienso-tú piensas", "yo quiero-tú quieres", "yo percibo-tú percibes". Por eso me referí a que ciertos climas históricos favorecen el florecimiento de unas u otras variedades de floreos verbales.

Si decimos

Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvalo

a mí me suena a hecho pelado, no puede referirse al futuro, porque no es un hecho planificado -mi avión sale mañana a las 8-, no tengo planeado que mañana algo *no me gusta* (lo puse en indicativo a propósito y vean qué mal que suena).

Si hay algo que no le guste, devuélvalo

a mi me suena a posibilidad futura, sólo por el hecho de que aparece el presente como referencia al futuro, pero por la probabilidad indefinida que este futuro conlleva -puede que me guste o no-. Hay además un imperativo -devuélvalo- y por más conveniente que sea el imperativo para esa persona -puede devolverlo- suena un poco chocante, y si vas a dar una "orden" en una frase que comienza con "si hay..." mejor que deslicemos un subjuntivo en alguna parte o vamos a quedar muy groseros, especialmente con "gustar" que es un verbo tan personal.

De hecho, si la frase hubiera sido

Si hubiera algo que no le gusta, devuélvalo.

no hubiéramos armado semejante rollo ¿no? así que la culpa debe ser de Magmod  

Me gustaría conocer opiniones sobre esto desde ambas orillas.

Y Magmod, no nos hagas caso, de todos modos te queremos


----------



## Maruja14

Sí, Magmod, siempre nos metes en los mismos líos. Yo también te quiero, siempre convertimos tus hilos en un partido de pin-pon a ambos lados del charco


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, 

Cuan interesante este hilo.

Ahora espero no complicar más las cosas con esta pregunta :


			
				aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> * Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvalo
> *
> a mí me suena a hecho pelado, no puede referirse al futuro, porque no es un hecho planificado -mi avión sale mañana a las 8-, no tengo planeado que mañana algo *no me gusta* (lo puse en indicativo a propósito y vean qué mal que suena).
> 
> * Si hay algo que no le guste, devuélvalo
> *
> a mi me suena a posibilidad futura, sólo por el hecho de que aparece el presente como referencia al futuro, pero por la probabilidad indefinida que este futuro conlleva -puede que me guste o no-


 La primera frase -algo que no le *gusta*-, 

¿no implica que -si p.ej. le acabamos de vender algo a quien se la decimos- el otro ya nos ha dado a entender que hay algo que realmente no le gusta, -lo sabemos- y todo lo que hacemos es repetir esa idea y añadir que lo puede devolver?

La segunda a mí también me suena como lo decribió Alec.


----------



## Rayines

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Cuan interesante este hilo.
> 
> Ahora espero no complicar más las cosas con esta pregunta :
> La primera frase -algo que no le *gusta*-,
> 
> ¿no implica que -si p.ej. le acabamos de vender algo a quien se la decimos- el otro ya nos ha dado a entender que hay algo que realmente no le gusta, -lo sabemos- y todo lo que hacemos es repetir esa idea y añadir que lo puede devolver?
> 
> La segunda a mí también me suena como lo decribió Alec.


 Coloquialmente, creo que lo usaríamos de esa manera.


----------



## dgg

Hola, 

 Las dos primeras frases, son gramaticalmente correcta aunque existe una ligera diferencia desde el punto de vista contextual. Ahora bien, las dos últimas frases, bajo mi opinión lo normal, usando los tiempos verbales originales es:

 Si hay algo que no le guste, devuélvalo
 Si hay algo que no le gusta, devuélvalo.
 Si hay algo que no te gusta, devuélvelo.-->"tuteando"

 Yo utilizaría la primera frase si veo que el cliente está indeciso a la hora de comprar el producto, puesto que gusta (presente de indicativo) es mas explícito, es como que estás de acuerdo con él que no te gusta tampoco (No sé si se me entiende). En cambio "guste" por ser subjuntivo (es posible que le guste) es más suave, y da una sensación de quitar hierro al asunto.

 En cuanto a las dos primeras frases, existe tambien una diferencia contextual. Imaginad que soy profesor de matematicas y que he puesto un examen muy facil. Quince minutos antes de la ora del fin del examen un 70 % ha terminado ya y estan hablando entre ellos. Entonces, yo que estoy explicando una duda a un alumno en ese preciso instante, levanto la cabeza y digo: "Por favor, los que han terminado que se marchen..". Sin embargo, ahora he puesto un examen muy dificil, y sólo 3 minutos antes hay dos personas que han terminado y están hablando entre ellos. Entonces yo, que voy de mesa en mesa explicando dudas, en una de estas levanto la cabeza y digo: "Por favor, lo que hayan terminado que se marchen)". Otra vez han (presente de indicativo) es mas explícito y hayan (la posibilidad de haber, es posible que hayan terminado) es más hipotético en este caso.


----------



## San

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Me gustaría conocer opiniones sobre esto desde ambas orillas.


En el tema este en concreto del subjuntivo la verdad es que nunca me he fijado en las diferencias entre el español de Sevilla y el de Madrid, lo que no quiere decir que no existan.

Lo que sí es cierto es que cuando hablas con colombianos, ecuatorianos, etc., tienes la impresión general de que son mucho más "amables" que los peninsulares. Algo parecido pasa cuando estás en Canarias. Yo lo achacaba al uso del usted/ustedes, la entonación, empleo de fórmulas de cortesía, pero nunca me había fijado en el uso del subjuntivo. Aunque como dices el subjuntivo va unido muchas veces a la cortesía. Debe ser algo difícil de percibir para un peninsular


----------



## Magmod

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> no hubiéramos armado semejante rollo ¿no? así que la culpa debe ser de Magmod
> 
> Me gustaría conocer opiniones sobre esto desde ambas orillas.
> 
> Y Magmod, no nos hagas caso, de todos modos te queremos


Necesito horas para entender lo que ha sido dicho en este foro Alec, hasta abierto un nueve thread para la palabra desprenderse el que has utilizado y aun para los hispanohablantes era difícil aprender. Por favor mírate el hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=184117&goto=newpost

No estoy seguro que quieras decir con esta palabra  

Sin embargo la traducción en ingles es más o menos así:

If there’s anything you don’t like, just send it back
Anyone who’s finished may leave now.
No creo que haya un problema para entender las frases en el mundo de anglohablante. Aunque la traducción tiene interpretaciones diferentes y interesantes en español.


Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Magmod said:
			
		

> Necesito horas para entender lo que ha sido dicho en este foro Alec, hasta abierto un nueve thread para la palabra desprenderse el que has utilizado y aun para los hispanohablantes era difícil aprender. Por favor mírate el hilo:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=184117&goto=newpost
> 
> No estoy seguro que quieras decir con esta palabra
> 
> Sin embargo la traducción en ingles es más o menos así:
> 
> If there’s anything you don’t like, just send it back
> Anyone who’s finished may leave now.
> No creo que haya un problema para entender las frases en el mundo de anglohablante. Aunque la traducción tiene interpretaciones diferentes y interesantes en español.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
No estoy seguro que (*qué*, indirect question) quiera (e)s decir con esta palabra  

Sin embargo la traducción en ingle(é)s es más o menos así:

If there’s anything you don’t like, just send it back
Anyone who’s finished may leave now.
No creo que haya un problema para entender las frases en el mundo de(*l*)anglohablante. Aunque la traducción tiene interpretaciones diferentes y(*e*) interesantes en español.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Sigianga said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Cuan interesante este hilo.
> 
> Ahora espero no complicar más las cosas con esta pregunta :
> La primera frase -algo que no le *gusta*-,
> 
> ¿no implica que -si p.ej. le acabamos de vender algo a quien se la decimos- el otro ya nos ha dado a entender que hay algo que realmente no le gusta, -lo sabemos- y todo lo que hacemos es repetir esa idea y añadir que lo puede devolver?
> 
> La segunda a mí también me suena como lo decribió Alec.


 
*Con el presente de indicativo* ( veo al cliente mirando y mirando las camisas que desea comprar YO, VENDEDOR, le digo si hay algo que no le gusta de esas camisas devuélvalas y esco*JA (corrección)* otras. (aquí es un subjuntivo de cortesía). Yo, como vendedor estoy interpretando al mirarlo, que mira y sacude negativamente la cabeza, al examinar el producto, le estoy dando apoyo y soporte a su deseo de cambiar las camisas, y ser solidario con sus gustos puede realizar la venta.

Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> Con el presente de indicativo ( veo al cliente mirando y mirando las camisas que desea comprar YO, VENDEDOR, le digo si hay algo que no le gusta de esas camisas devuélvalas y esco*JE* otras. (aquí es un subjuntivo de cortesía).



"Escoge" se escribe con "g", pero probablemente quieras decir "escoja", que es el imperativo para "usted" (aunque en realidad usa la forma del subjuntivo, la función es de imperativo).


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:
			
		

> "Escoge" se escribe con "g", pero probablemente quieras decir "escoja", que es el imperativo para "usted" (aunque en realidad usa la forma del subjuntivo, la función es de imperativo).


 
ESOGER= Correcto.
ESCOJA = IMPERATIVO CORRECTO. Gracias por señalarme estos gazapos al escribir este apasionante tema del subjuntivo. Feliz día
Cheers
Ivy29


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Rayines, hola Ivy, hola Jellby!

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones y los apuntes! 

Buen día!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Magmod said:
			
		

> Necesito horas para entender lo que ha sido dicho en este foro Alec, hasta abierto un nueve thread para la palabra desprenderse el que has utilizado y aun para los hispanohablantes era difícil aprender. Por favor mírate el hilo:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=184117&goto=newpost
> 
> No estoy seguro que quieras decir con esta palabra
> 
> Sin embargo la traducción en ingles es más o menos así:
> 
> If there’s anything you don’t like, just send it back
> Anyone who’s finished may leave now.
> No creo que haya un problema para entender las frases en el mundo de anglohablante. Aunque la traducción tiene interpretaciones diferentes y interesantes en español.
> 
> 
> Saludos


I don't think I did use "desprenderse", but reading the post it was used meaning "to be deduced, infer".

But, dear Magmod, think this: Having English 17 verbal simple structures, and Spanish 42, do you think that each English way has its Spanish equivalence? As you continue to ask about Spanish subjunctive, you may realise that any flat situation said in English might have a three-dimensional equivalent in Spanish.

About the first sentence in English, I only know that present is used as present+future. The subject involved in that situation is "you" and I don't even know if "you" is 1, 2 or 24 people. The adverb "just" conveys some information about the whole thing. You just "forgot" to translate it, taking out the only piece of context the sentence had. You also mixed up pronouns in your Spanish version, leading more complex and misleading intrepretations. 

Alike the first one, the second sentece in English could be said in a prison lunch hall by an officer, in a school class by a teacher, ironically after midnight in a public park in a warm summer night by any hot dude. Then, I suggest you to choose another angle to ask about subjunctive.

You must provide full context to the sentence. Feel free to do this in English if you want. Explain carefully what are you trying to say in Spanish and type the version or versions you are asking for. You even can ask about other ways to say the same. Ask politely but firmly, if you are not looking for this, that we don't change any single word without an important reason.

If you try to overpractise your Spanish providing questions and context full of typos and abnormal grammar constructions, more misleading interpretation may arise, there'll be more context changes, tons of better Spanish words will be suggested to you, and, when dealing the subjunctive question, a heavy artillery bombardment will start, as undefined context let a few minor differences to come out, as all coincidences will be kept under the surface.

Summarizing: 
Practise your Spanish here every time you like, provided you are not asking about subtle grammar things you don't understand.
Ask your subtle grammar question here every time you like, provided you are not explaining this subtle things in Spanish, just for the pleasure of practising it.
Do both thing providing all the context needed.

Regards

Alec
PS: I stretched my English all I could. If you find parts difficult to understand, you may think about what we think when it is done the other way round.


----------



## mhp

I agree with Lazarus. It seems to me that when you use “si existe una cosa”, the “cosa” is assumed to exist and you cannot use a subjective to imply uncertainty of its existence. With “en caso de que” and other similar expressions there is no such restriction.

  Si hay uno que no te gusta, devuélvelo 
  (Supongamos que existe uno que no te gusta)
  Si hay uno que no te guste, devuélvelo 
  (Supongamos que existe uno que no te guste) 
  En caso de que haya uno que no te guste, devuélvelo 
  (Suponiendo que exista uno que no te guste)
  Si no hay ninguno que te guste, devuélvelos todos 
  (Supongamos que no existe ni uno que te guste)


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:
			
		

> I agree with Lazarus. It seems to me that when you use “si existe una cosa”, the “cosa” is assumed to exist and you cannot use a subjective to imply uncertainty of its existence. With “en caso de que” and other similar expressions there is no such restriction.
> 
> Si hay uno que no te gusta, devuélvelo
> (Supongamos que existe uno que no te gusta)
> Si hay uno que no te guste, devuélvelo
> (Supongamos que existe uno que no te guste)
> En caso de que haya uno que no te guste, devuélvelo
> (Suponiendo que exista uno que no te guste)
> Si no hay ninguno que te guste, devuélvelos todos
> (Supongamos que no existe ni uno que te guste)


 
In Spanish as in English the conditional is formed by two clauses one SUBORDINATED ( Protasis, if clauses) and a main one (APODOSIS) the protasis is SUBORDINATED to the main so the content of the main can be accomplished or not or could be possible or probable.
The conditional can express Reality or non REALITY, can convey possibility, could convey PERMANENT hypothetical content and impossible one.
*Si hay uno que no te guste*, devuévelo ( the speaker is NEUTRAL about the  feelings of the listener of the things pleasing or not him.
*Si hay uno que no te gusta*... the speaker is gertting involved with the liastener's feelings that he thinks clear from the customer attitude and gestures that the clerk sees in him. (subjectivity).
the same analysis for this sentence of yours :
*Si no hay ninguno que te guste, devuélvelos todos.* 
>>>(Supongamos que no existe ni uno que te guste)>>>>[/quote]
 Here GUSTE is subjunctive. All correct.
THE pleasing of my listener depends on the reality, conditional type 0 and 1, but the pleasing depends on  her/his feelings caused by the items.

Ivy29

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *Si hay uno que no te guste*, devuévelo ( the speaker is NEUTRAL about the  feelings of the listener of the things pleasing or not him.
> *Si hay uno que no te gusta*... the speaker is gertting involved with the liastener's feelings that he thinks clear from the customer attitude and gestures that the clerk sees in him. (subjectivity).


 An interesting interpretation. 

I was under the impression that when subjective is used in “oraciones adjetivas (de relativo)” it only qualifies the existence of the *noun* that is being modified (as seen by the speaker).

  1. Una casa que te guste: The noun is the “casa”. The subjunctive is used to indicate that such a house may not exist in the mind of the speaker.
  2. Una casa que te gusta: The indicative is used to indicate that such a house indeed does exist in the mind of the speaker.
  3. If the existence is completely denied, then the use of subjunctive is mandatory: No hay ninguna casa que te guste

 In the sentence “supongamos que existe una casa” the existence is already assumed and therefore it makes sense to use indicative to modify the house.

  I really don’t see how the feelings of the listener come in the picture.


----------



## aleCcowaN

mhp said:
			
		

> An interesting interpretation.
> 
> I was under the impression that when subjective is used in “oraciones adjetivas (de relativo)” it only qualifies the existence of the *noun* that is being modified (as seen by the speaker).
> 
> 1. Una casa que te guste: The noun is the “casa”. The subjunctive is used to indicate that such a house may not exist in the mind of the speaker.
> 2. Una casa que te gusta: The indicative is used to indicate that such a house indeed does exist in the mind of the speaker.
> 3. If the existence is completely denied, then the use of subjunctive is mandatory: No hay ninguna casa que te guste
> 
> In the sentence “supongamos que existe una casa” the existence is already assumed and therefore it makes sense to use indicative to modify the house.
> 
> I really don’t see how the feelings of the listener come in the picture.


Sí, una excelente exposición de Ivy29 que describió un panorama que justifica el uso del subjuntivo, al menos en algunos países.

Quiero construir algunos ejemplos con tus frases.

Contexto: Un padre decide prestarle dinero a su hijo para el enganche de una nueva casa. Hay varias en venta en el vecindario, las que el hijo no conoce.

El padre dice:

1) Ve a ver las que muestran hoy, y si hay una casa que te guste, te presto el dinero.

El hijo vuelve de visitar las propiedades. El padre dice:

2) Si hay una casa que te gusta, te presto el dinero

El hijo no se muestra muy convencido. El padre dice:

3) Si no hay ninguna casa que te guste, prueba en otro vecindario.

Días después, el hijo sigue mostrándose evasivo. El padre dice:

4) Si no hay ninguna casa que te gusta, está bien, ¡te presto el dinero para el auto nuevo!

Habrá quien pueda decir que son usos coloquiales. Si lo son, son usos coloquiales que invaden el habla formal y los ámbitos académicos de países y regiones enteras, así que la definición de "coloquial" habría que aplicarla con prudencia.

En cada frase, el padre ...

1) ... establece una condición para una dádiva, basándose en una incertidumbre
2) ... reafirma la posibilidad de esa dádiva, ante la expectativa sobre la existencia de algo que la haga posible.
3) ... lleva todo a la condición de incertidumbre original y propone otro camino.
4) ... da por terminada la condición que *él* habia puesto subjetivamente y modifica su propuesta.

Con respecto a "the feelings of the listener", dijimos que el subjuntivo se utiliza intensamente para la cortesía, y acaso ¿qué implica la cortesía?


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:
			
		

> An interesting interpretation.
> 
> I was under the impression that when subjective is used in “oraciones adjetivas (de relativo)” it only qualifies the existence of the *noun* that is being modified (as seen by the speaker).
> 
> 1. Una casa que te guste: The noun is the “casa”. The subjunctive is used to indicate that such a house may not exist in the mind of the speaker. ( *what is questioned is the PLEASING or NOT about a house; NOT THE HOUSE*)
> 2. Una casa que te gusta: The indicative is used to indicate that such a house indeed does exist in the mind of the speaker. ( *here what is clear, real is the pleasing of the listener supported by the speaker about a house) si hay una casa como esta que te gusta cómprala)*
> 3. If the existence is completely denied, then the use of subjunctive is mandatory: No hay ninguna casa que te guste ( *here you deny the OBJECT, then NO PLEASING= NO HOUSE NO PLEASING*).
> 
> *DAily we do SUPPORT our neighbours, friends family with their IDEAS, pleasings, believings, errors ( a good friend) DESPITE WE DO NOT SUBJECTIVELY AGREE BUT WE ,ANYWAY, GIVE SUPPORT TO THEM BEING IN THE SIDE WITH THEM. THIS IS THE WAY WE GET INVOLVED IN THEIR realm AND FEELINGS, MANY TIMES DIFFERENT FROM THE ONES WE HAVE*.
> 
> Ivy29


----------

